# What are some cockatiel must haves?



## Iluvcockatiels (Jul 18, 2009)

My birthday is coming up and my mum said "you have plenty of stuff for your FOUR legged friends" I asked her if I could get some more stuff eg toys for my cockatiel and budgie she said YES!!!
But I need some good ideas what I could get?!?!?!
So if some people took 2-5mins out of their day to fill this in it would be much apreciated!!!
What is your cockatiel(s) favourite toys?
Do you have a Cozy corner or simila and what does your bird think?
What is you bird(s) fav treat example millet?
And what do you think is a must have toy or thing for a cockatiel!!!!!
P.S I am not sure were to put this so move if you need to........


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

1) Mainly.. anything chew-able/something they can shred, lol. Also these sort of toys:













































(they love these)



















They also have a 2 ring swing they LOVE.

2) I wouldn't recommend one, it can lead to encourage breeding.

3) Mine only like millet.

4) You need to get a couple of different toys - your 'tiel may not like the same toys that I posted above, he/she may but it's better to get assorted and then put them in the cage and see which ones he/she likes the best... he/she could like them ALL you just don't know, especially if you've got a fussy bird haha.

Edit: 

Make sure that the toys do not have lead or zinc in them. Both of these substances are toxic to the birds and they could develop long-term health effects from the exposure. Lead has been linked to fatal seizures in pet birds, so just be aware of what the toy is made of. Cockatiels are notorious for pulling their toys apart. If they do, you want to make sure that they cannot be hurt by any of the parts that might break off. The can get caught up in ribbons and even get them wrapped around their necks. If you decide to save money and make your own toys, make sure that you are not including any materials that are toxic.


----------



## Iluvcockatiels (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks:tiel4:


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep, those toys Solace showed are great. But it also depends on what your bird likes. I have one bird that loves shredding paper, and one that prefers shredding wood. You may need to do some experimenting/observing to find out, if you don't know already.

You can also cheaply make some toys at home. For example, for the bird that loves paper, I fashioned a beaded hemp string around a roll of receipt paper, and he loves it.

For treats...mine like millet and Nutriberries.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine aren't that keen on wood. They have one wooden block that they chew up, but I've never seen any evidence that they've played with any others. Mine love shredding paper, willow, vine, palm leaves, louffah, bamboo leaves, seagrass... and anything else like that. I make most of my toys. You can see some in the DIY Toys thread, or they're all on my blog. Foraging toys are the other thing they absolutely love. Our two spend a lot of time foraging (also in my blog). The only two bought foraging toys I can think of right now are the Foraging Sphere and the Nutcase, since most of those are hand made too.

I agree with Solace about the huts.

Treats - Millet, nutriberries, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, dried peppers, Beak Appetite (not really a treat since they get it everyday, but they love it, lol) and Kami likes nuts.


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

1) Anything that rings or is chewable. My female loves to preen herself in the mirror. Woven chewable palm is their favorite.
2) We had one. They hated it.
3) My birds always go nuts over millet, and they like sunflower seeds too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

My two here love to play with macadamia nuts whole and roasted 

the shell is hard and like polished wood and the nut rattles inside, they'll eventually get through the shell and to the nut so 30 or so a year is all you need and they'll spend 1-2 hours a day trying to get the nut out and then when they do they grab the nut and race off with it so they have it all themself

macadamia trees are wild here but plenty of people have them and i know you can buy the nuts in the shell online in the USA somewhere

cheers

jack


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

What is your cockatiel(s) favourite toys? 

*bells, beads,strings , and anything they can chew on So a lot of the toys i make for them is on a bird safe string(rope) a few beads, knots tied, and craft sticks with a bell on the end *

Do you have a Cozy corner or similar and what does your bird think?

*not for any female bird, as Solace said it makes them think its a nest and that's how a lot of chronic egg layers start , along with the females who used to be sweet are known to become aggressive (they're Protecting their"nest")*

What is you bird(s) fav treat example millet?

*Millet, Nutra berries, and avi cakes, and their home made birdy bread*

And what do you think is a must have toy or thing for a cockatiel!!!!!
*
Must have things are the normal - cuttle bones, mineral blocks, good foods, good cages things of that nature , and All my birds in my house have Pedi perches/swings Its a must have in my house 

something like this but mine are different *


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

Fav Toys: Balsa & Basswood planks from Hobby Lobby & vine balls they can tear up. Shiny things. (I won't give them mirrors though, I've read too often that it leads to aggression & over bonding w/ the mirror)

Vine Balls:









The Cozy things/hide aways encourage breeding behavior, moodiness.

Fav Treat: Labefers Nutriberries... CRAZY for it. I don't care for regular treat sticks.

Must have: lots of different types of perches. A bowl full of bird safe junk for them to dig around in. (big beads, smaller blocks of wood, wheat pasta, pieces from old toys, and a few Nutriberries) 

I make most of my own toys... but I will occasionally buy really shiny acrylic premade toys because Meena likes shiny things.

Fav. toy supply website : http://www.cabirdnerds.com/


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say lots of toys, Spike loves balsa wood  And different size perches to help excersize their feet


----------

